# Halotestin.....Is it really that bad?



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok so I fell into a bunch of this fine thing and never ran this before. I'm fairly aggressive in nature and yeah of course my blood pressure runs high as it is. I've made my own Tren Ace back in the day when Fini H carts were Gods Gift and pissed brown for months.....HUGE THOUGH SO OF COURSE NO WORRIES. After really caring if my liver doesn't come out my urethra from running I'm kinda concerned about Halo. Is it really that bad. Guess I should add I really don't wanna fire the Ole lady down the steps, kick the cat, or beat the dog. Last thing I need is something to increase aggression.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 27, 2018)

If you're worried about aggression, stay away from Halo. It's worse then tren...


----------



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Damn.....Yeah things could go wrong quick.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 27, 2018)

Dude straight turns you into a ****ing creature I'll tell you what.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 27, 2018)

I never really got the aggression but strength through the roof.


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 28, 2018)

Do you have to run it for weeks, or can you start taking a week or two out from a meet? What’s protocol?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2018)

Cubazoa73 said:


> Ok so I fell into a bunch of this fine thing and never ran this before. I'm fairly aggressive in nature and yeah of course my blood pressure runs high as it is. I've made my own Tren Ace back in the day when Fini H carts were Gods Gift and pissed brown for months.....HUGE THOUGH SO OF COURSE NO WORRIES. After really caring if my liver doesn't come out my urethra from running I'm kinda concerned about Halo. Is it really that bad. Guess I should add I really don't wanna fire the Ole lady down the steps, kick the cat, or beat the dog. Last thing I need is something to increase aggression.



Send it to my I will protect you from domestic charge bro




BigJohnny said:


> Do you have to run it for weeks, or can you start taking a week or two out from a meet? What’s protocol?



Works at dose 1. At 1 week you are at ludicrous speed and your pec is torn


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Works at dose 1. At 1 week you are at ludicrous speed and your pec is torn


That’s accurate.


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Send it to my I will protect you from domestic charge bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it pob! Guess I’ll order some!


----------



## kittensandkilos (Mar 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Works at dose 1. At 1 week you are at ludicrous speed and your pec is torn




I second this.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 28, 2018)

Yup. Lots of tears have been shed at the alter of halo...


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 28, 2018)

yea, do not underestimate it man.

shit is crazy............B prepared


----------



## Cubazoa73 (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your input....Greatly appreciated


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 29, 2018)

So what's the verdict?


----------



## BigJohnny (Mar 29, 2018)

What would be a good dose for a first timer?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 29, 2018)

BigJohnny said:


> What would be a good dose for a first timer?



Only from what I've read, 10-20mg ed would be a good starting point. Anything over 40mg becomes extremely stressful on the liver.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 10, 2018)

BigJohnny said:


> What would be a good dose for a first timer?



Start with 20 and see how you feel.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 10, 2018)

Really made me feel short fused and far more aggressive then any other has made me feel towards the end of meet prep(powerlifting).  I was on 50 a day, don’t use it any longer.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Really made me feel short fused and far more aggressive then any other has made me feel towards the end of meet prep(powerlifting).  I was on 50 a day, don’t use it any longer.



30mg has me wanting to do ME squats in the warmup area between bench attempts at my meet. At 50mg I’m sure I’d be wanting to masutbrate with 320grit sandpaper and shave with a belt sander....


----------



## tinymk (Apr 11, 2018)

LOL wasn’t quite that bad 





DocDePanda187123 said:


> 30mg has me wanting to do ME squats in the warmup area between bench attempts at my meet. At 50mg I’m sure I’d be wanting to masutbrate with 320grit sandpaper and shave with a belt sander....


----------



## Scomule (Jul 8, 2018)

Love to run it. I'm a pretty stable guy. But in the States it's almost impossible to find. Not soliciting, mind you, but I'm interested in those strength gains.

Scomule


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 8, 2018)

Shit is toxic, both mentally and physically. If someone gave me some, Id throw it in the trash. The only place it has IMO is right before a meet and even then I wouldn't recommend it. It is a short term strength and aggression drug thus making it worthless to me. 

Everyone has an opinion on it but that is mine.


----------

